# New Bridle - would this be wrong?



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I am looking for a new bridle for general use and to mostly use at shows but would this be a bad idea? It's got bling LOL and blue padding on the nose and brow band. I think it's kinda fun at the same time kinda silly. Would it be wrong to use this in a pleasure class, a bit to fancy?

Padded Brown English Bridle Horse Tack Blue Bling Reins - eBay (item 220563156263 end time Mar-28-10 11:39:56 PDT)


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't think it would go over to well in a pleasure class... but if you want it, get it for schooling


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Agreed, I just noticed the noseband to and am not a fan of those. I bid on a used fancy stitch but with NO bling  I am absolutely not a trend setter.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

when in doubt go the safe route. lol


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

If your looking for something cheap of decent quality, I know a lot of people who have been buying this bridle Plymouth Raised Fancy Stitch Bridle from SmartPak Equine and really like them for schooling and small shows.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Ooh thats beautiful! Thank you Void, your always SO helpful


----------

